# Porter Cable 690 anniversary edition



## graftdesign (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all.

I'm brand new to the forum. Looks like a good place for information.

I have a question regarding the PC 690 90th anniversary edition router. Is this essentially the same as the current 690 with the exception of the chrome body, toggle switch and graphics? I'm assuming a current plunger base would work with the Anniversary Edition.

I'm looking for a router and this one caught my eye....

There also seems to be a perception that the older ones were better than the new ones.

My other serious contenders are the PC 890 and the Bosch 1617.

The router will mostly be used to build speaker cabinets.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, a PC 690 is a 690 so yes the 693 plunge base will fit. The Bosch 1617 has a good deal more power and usually for less money. The height adjustments are also much easier.


----------



## graftdesign (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Mike. That makes sense on the 690. They must have just changed the switch and prettied it up on the 90 anniversary issue.

As it turns out, I just went to Sears 30 minutes ago, and they had a PC 690 on clearance for $99 which seemed like a good deal. However it was missing the carrying case, 1/4" collet and wrenches so I asked what they could do. I ended up getting it for $42 on closeout!!! That sounded like a super deal that I couldn't pass up since it was a new unit. It just had some very minor surface scratches on the base plate from being a store display.

I plan to also pick-up the Bosch at a future date as well.


----------



## graftdesign (Dec 6, 2012)

One more thing. 

When I took the router (690) home, I realized that the router height adjustment is a little cumbersome for router table use. I don't like that you have to turn the whole body to adjust the height. I think this router will be mostly for other routing tasks.

To me, the PC890 or Bosch 1617 makes more sense for router table use.

Having "several" routers for different tasks is where I want to be, I think!


----------

